# Local Fly Shops



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I've only been to two fly shops my entire life - one it Gatlinburg, Tennessee, and today, on the way home from a road trip, I stopped at Mad River Outfitters. Both places very nice. I was in the shop today for about an hour, talking to a guy named Lou - very nice and professional - and although I did purchase a couple flies, he never pressured me - or even TRIED to sell me - ANYTHING.
[/COLOR] 
I will go back.

Anyone else have good experiences in fly shops?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, Chagrin River Outfitters in Chagrin Falls has a great selection and excellent steelhead advice. No pressure either. Also TMF in Ravenna, great selection, nice old guy and his dog are always there, got good advice on bass there. Not local to you purhaps but local to some of us.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

brodg said:


> Yes, Chagrin River Outfitters in Chagrin Falls has a great selection and excellent steelhead advice. No pressure either. Also TMF in Ravenna, great selection, nice old guy and his dog are always there, got good advice on bass there. Not local to you purhaps but local to some of us.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We fishermen travel around to different holes from time to time, so it's nice to know a good shop when we're not close to home. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

there used to be one in mentor, about 30 years ago. spent a lot of my allowance there as a kid. but the guy died. anglersmail was in parma for 40 years or so. they recently closed, george the owner retired.

the only other ones I visit semi regularly are in cobourn p.a. and grayling mich.

these are tough times for small fly shops. the internet and box stores are putting them out of business. for me, they are part of the fly fishing experience.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

> Chagrin River Outfitters in Chagrin Falls has a great selection and excellent steelhead advice. No pressure either. Also TMF in Ravenna, great selection, nice old guy and his dog are always there,
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1327245#ixzz1gEduGUel


Ditto. 

Frank at TMF in Ravenna is a really nice guy (who tells really bad jokes LOL), great selection of anything fly fishing, and priced reasonably.
He's got a big tying table, and will be glad to show you how to tie patterns you are interested in. Only downside to TMF is its limited hours, it's closed Sun, Mon, Tues.

Peter at Chagrin River Outiftters is also a very nice guy, nice store, a bit pricey ( it's in Chagrin Falls, so no surprise there) but again, no pressure at all. He's happy to point you to good access along the Chagrin for steelies, and he also has a tying table in which he and an associate are happy to demonstrate patterns.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Most of the fly shops that I visited growing up are now closed. Guys retire or just cannot afford to stay open. I have been to MRO several times and always make it a point to buy something- needed or not. They seem like pretty good guys.
Neshannock Creek Fly Shop in PA is one of my favorites. Bob always has time to talk or say hello. Most of the shops that are successful and survive do so because of the people working there. Some- fly fisherman can be an arrogant bunch at times, but shop owners that are patient, personable and knowledgeable always make it easy for me to return.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I had my hopes up that a new shop was going to open close to me - they even went as far as having the store front, sign out front, and a phone number. They were calling themselves Scioto Outfitters, on S.R.23 just south of Columbus...but they never opened. I called the number a few times, and the guy never gave me a date, but said if I wanted something, tell him and he would see what he could do. Strange way of doing business, and not for me.

Now I'll make the drive to MRO.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

TMF in Ravenna is my "home shop" & Frank is a great guy. He's in his 80s, but he has a mind & memory as solid as a steel trap. It's well worth visiting.

Mad River Outfitters in Columbus...First trip I made there, I got lost (pre GPS) & showed up there at 6:55pm & they close at 7pm. When we went to leave at 7, they were very nice, told us to stick around, that they had to close down & that takes awhile. We were there until almost 8pm, made to feel totally welcome & I will NEVER go there without buying something. This store KNOWS how to treat people. They are friendly & helpful EVERY trip. Great shop.
Mike


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I am impressed with mad river outfitters. While I have been there a few times, always had lots of stock on hand and what I was looking for(no empty.spots). And definitely not stuck up - first time there they asked me where I fished (rushcreek lake) and told me about some placea at the lake where they like to fly fish for carp. Very friendly and did not have any type of attitude but friendly. I just wish they were closer to me. I don't get to that part of Columbus very often, so its a special trip just to go there when I do.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I would say my local fly shop is Neshannock Creek Fly Shop(PA). It's 45min away but its the closest one to me and I frequent it often. Bob's a real nice guy and knows a ton. And you can catch a ton of fish right behind the shop Oil Creek Outfitters is another nice one in PA. And like other people mentioned, Chagrin River Outfitters is a great one.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone like me in SE OH has to drive a ways to find a shop. My closest one is in Parkersburg, WV, called Angler's Xstream. Great shop, great folks working there, I buy a lot of my tying supplies and some gear there. 

http://anglersxstream.com/

Anything they don't have on hand that they can order they will order for you, great service and a good selection of tying materials.


----------



## RCaniff (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, I'm looking forward to visiting them!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I stop into the Old Ausable Fly Shop in Grayling MI on my way to the UP sometimes. They have excellent customer service! They also have a great selection.

I also go to Kirk's Fly Shop in Estes Park CO when we go there in the summer. They're pretty good over there. They also offer a guide service.

The first I've ever even heard of fly shops in OH was from this thread. Besides the Orvis shop in Cleveland somewhere.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, this is good stuff. MRO also does guided outings as well.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Nice to hear that Frank at TMF is still at it. I got to know Frank at TMF when it was in downtown Ravenna, probably 30 years ago. Always stopped in to check for cane rods I was collecting at the time. Frank always made you feel welcomed. John


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been to fly shops all over the country - Colorado, Oregon, Michigan, PA, WV, and even several in Ontario, Canada and I've never encountered anyone who wasn't very pleasant and helpful.

Some of the customers have been a bit snobby.. lol... in that if you didn't use a $2000 bamboo rod and have genuine Orvis clippers or wear LL Bean clothes, they didn't consider you to be part of of "The Club", but certainly none of the shop owners I've met have been this way.


Part of my strategy when I hit new territory is to find a local fly shop, and tell the person working there that if they'd like to lay out a dozen local fly patterns, I'd be glad to buy them if they can point me in a good direction for using them that day. 

I buy stuff like tippet, flies, indicators and leaders, even if I don't need them, because these shop owners are a lot more helpful in giving you directions to local fishing spots if you buy some stuff as opposed to just walking in and asking with no intent to buy anything.

Locallly, TMF/Frank is where I go most. A nice shop with a great selection, Frank is the _opposite_ of high pressure, more often than not he'll simply tell you a bad joke and let you look as long as you want, show you how to tie patterns you're unsure of - that good old dog of his is friendly and follows you around; I just like the whole vibe to the place. If I owned a fly fishing shop, that's the kind of shop I'd want to own - dog and all. 

I would recommend calling before you take a trip out there, though... Frank seems to be keeping more limited hours these days. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I believe his current hours open are Thurs, Fri and Saturday from noon to 5.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I will say this, and I debated internally whether or not to put it here. A former OGFer mentioned on here a while back that emails to MRO were not responded to, which reflects pretty poorly on them for customer service. When I was looking for some specific foam bodies this fall, I first emailed Angler's Xstream. I received a reply the same day, apologizing that they could not order those Rainy's bodies through their supplier. I then emailed MRO when I saw some Rainy's bodies on their site but not the ones I was looking for at that time. Their reply...well...I never received one. When the former OGF member mentioned the MRO customer service and his lack of response to his email(s), it was harshly refuted and defended. I got the same lack of customer service and no reply. I took my business elsewhere. No matter how small the profit may be, future business from me is a guarantee, and MRO won't be getting any of that from me now. The guys at Angler's Xstream are quick to reply to any of my questions, order anything I ask for if they can get it, and get every bit of business I can throw their way in return.

I'm sure there will be defense of MRO in my case of lack of response, as well, but they've lost my potential business already. If you advertise an email address on your website, you better be prepared to use it.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Anyone like me in SE OH has to drive a ways to find a shop. My closest one is in Parkersburg, WV, called Angler's Xstream. Great shop, great folks working there, I buy a lot of my tying supplies and some gear there.
> 
> http://anglersxstream.com/
> 
> Anything they don't have on hand that they can order they will order for you, great service and a good selection of tying materials.


When i lived in southeast ohio, i went to anglers on a weekly basis, so far its the only fly shop i have been in where i dont feel like i need a shower when i leave,


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Lundfish,
I've spent a little time in Kirk's as well. He and his father are nice guys. I am a little partial to the Laughing Grizzly which is just down the road in Longmont. It is not as pretty as Kirks, but the place fits the people working there. Mike is a good guy.
I wish we had a few more around here. I often wonder why there is not a shop closer to the Mad. I always thought Urbana would be a good spot for a shop.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> When i lived in southeast ohio, i went to anglers on a weekly basis, so far its the only fly shop i have been in where i dont feel like i need a shower when i leave,


They are the ones who inspired me to take on carp on the fly. That addiction is their fault.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> They are the ones who inspired me to take on carp on the fly. That addiction is their fault.


I also like how he calls me by a different name every time, bless his heart. Dont have the heart to tell him that he has had it wrong for 3 years. I would love to open up a little dusty fly shop around loudonville somewhere. No frills gear, have a little beer and cigar counter in the back. A lazy dog laying in the corner, i can see it now, I'm looking for investors, im tellin ya it would be a hit. If there was a shop like that around here, i would never leave. I would just sit in the corner slightly drunk buying things that i dont really need.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

My home shop is TMF in Ravenna. Back when I lived in the Ravenna area, I stopped in the shop after work a few times a week. Frank has always been a gentleman.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

jkurtz7 said:


> My home shop is TMF in Ravenna. Back when I lived in the Ravenna area, I stopped in the shop after work a few times a week. Frank has always been a gentleman.


Agree!...............


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just fish guys whatever 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

fontinalis said:


> I also like how he calls me by a different name every time, bless his heart. Dont have the heart to tell him that he has had it wrong for 3 years. I would love to open up a little dusty fly shop around loudonville somewhere. No frills gear, have a little beer and cigar counter in the back. A lazy dog laying in the corner, i can see it now, I'm looking for investors, im tellin ya it would be a hit. If there was a shop like that around here, i would never leave. I would just sit in the corner slightly drunk buying things that i dont really need.


I've thought about that many times - having a shop in the Loundonville area; in fact, I think about it everytime I get down there and realize I'm low on leaders or tippet... LOL

As it stands, "fishing shops" in Loundonville are currently limited to a few gas stations that are more than happy to sell you a bucket full of nightcrawlers along with #6 hooks and bobbers the size of tennis balls... LOL

And FWIW, Frank at TMF never remembers my name either.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Frank at TMF has always welcomed me by name & it's always my correct name...maybe 'cuz I'm an OLD guy with a grey beard!

It is sad that the Loudonville/Belleville/Butler area doesn't have a fly shop. I like Fontinalis' idea, but it won't make you any money....it'll just relax the hell out of ya & make you (and a lot of fly fishers) happy. I say "Go for it!", but not expecting to support your family with it.

I honestly feel that a fly shop needs an internet presence & ready access to physical traffic to survive in today's market. MRO has both. My favorite fly shop of all time, Books 'N Hooks in Girard, OH closed largely because they were somewhat hard to find. They were in an old, closed school building, always had coffee ready, but just far enough off the beaten path to hurt them. Bud, Scott, Larry, et al were not only knowledgeable, but friendly. I keep in touch with them to this day & treasure the memories of my many trips to that store. They had great stuff too....TFO, St Croix, Hexagraph, Bauer, Ross, many others, & the best selection of fly fishing & tying books I have ever seen. I really miss that place.
Mike


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

fishinnick said:


> I would say my local fly shop is Neshannock Creek Fly Shop(PA). It's 45min away but its the closest one to me and I frequent it often. Bob's a real nice guy and knows a ton. And you can catch a ton of fish right behind the shop Oil Creek Outfitters is another nice one in PA. And like other people mentioned, Chagrin River Outfitters is a great one.


Neshannock and Oil Creek are two of my favs outside Central Ohio. 

Also wanna mention the guys at Grizzly Hackle in Missoula. I was quite the noob from outta town when I visited the Blackfoot a few years ago. Nice guys helped me have a great unguided experience while I was there.


----------

